# no problem



## frodo (May 3, 2015)

no problem,  I was just tired of looking at the mysterious drip title


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2015)

I have a problem


----------



## havasu (May 3, 2015)

A "dripping" problem? : :hide:


----------



## frodo (May 4, 2015)

Chris said:


> I have a problem



I do to,  but a couple of little blue pills,,,


----------



## bud16415 (May 4, 2015)

Little blue pills? You can buy a couple bundles of shingles for the price of a blue pill. 

I did make up a joke the other day about Cialis but I&#8217;m not sure if it&#8217;s forum suitable. Although I have heard much worse on Letterman.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 4, 2015)

Awe go ahead and post it,whats the worse that can happen?


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2015)

The local drug store was robbed of all their viagra by two guys, now the cops are looking for a couple of hardened criminals.


----------



## bud16415 (May 5, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Awe go ahead and post it,whats the worse that can happen?


 

Ok most of the TV shows I like to watch are frequently advertisers of Cialis and their new ad points out that Cialis along with treating ED is also a cure now for urinary problems. We were watching the ad the other night and I proclaimed now thats the drug for me! To that I was asked Oh Really?

Yep finally a drug on the market that can help me both coming and going! 
:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2015)

Bud, with all the feminine and male enhancement products on TV, there isn't much sacred anymore.


----------



## bud16415 (May 5, 2015)

I say just put it in the Centrum Silver and get it over with. That would be a real One a Day.


----------



## frodo (May 5, 2015)

the add says to call a doctor if erection last 4 hours...
WHY?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2015)

frodo said:


> the add says to call a doctor if erection last 4 hours...
> WHY?



Heck, I'm not just gonna call the doctor, I'll call everyone I know...

It can cause damage to nerves, tissue or blood vessels if it last to long.


----------



## frodo (May 5, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Heck, I'm not just gonna call the doctor, I'll call everyone I know...
> 
> It can cause damage to nerves, tissue or blood vessels if it last to long.




i it last 4 hours..only one person i am gonna call !  



she might wanna call...:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2015)

frodo said:


> she might wanna call...:hide:



You do realize we're not talking about making jewelry, don't ya?


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2015)

Heck I thought most of you had an erection from age 14 to 25? Thats a lot longer than 4 hours.


----------



## slownsteady (May 5, 2015)

yeah, and look what it's done to us:hide:


----------



## nealtw (May 5, 2015)

Chris said:


> Heck I thought most of you had an erection from age 14 to 25? Thats a lot longer than 4 hours.



So what were you doing when the rest of us were having a hard time.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2015)

Using it...........


----------



## nealtw (May 5, 2015)

that is the story we all have.


----------

